# Stickers/decals/labels/etc...for "tube in" blanks ???



## Dirtbmw20 (Jan 7, 2017)

Sorry for the elementary question that's probably been asked 100 times on this forum, but I'm on a kindle and my knowledge of searching on this tablet is minimal.

I am wondering what everyone is using to wrap your tube with for the tube in blanks ?? Is there a certain label that you can print on that fits the diameter of the brass tube just perfect ?? Or is there a place to buy premade stickers or decals made for this ?? Anybody ever done a real picture ?? I am fixing to start the beginning stages of making/pouring my own blanks. The only thing I have in mind that I KNOW I wanna do is a pic of my kids but I'm wondering what everyone else is using to wrap their tubes with. TIA for any help. 

Sent from my KFFOWI using Tapatalk


----------



## jttheclockman (Jan 7, 2017)

In the blue heading on every page you will see many tabs you can click on and one is "SEARCH" click that and type in basic words such as in this case decal casting and you will get a ton of hits. What you are asking is for decal work. People use decal paper, shipping labels and some just plain paper. You have to be able to use one on the photo shop or many other programs to   work your photos to size. In the library there is a tutorial on doing this. Check it out. It will explain the use of the inkjet printers and the differences. It will explain how you need to seal the decal after it is applied before casting and the various ways to do this. It is very interesting and can be rewarding. But this is the best way to start your journey. There are also many videos on utube you can check out. Good luck.


----------



## Dirtbmw20 (Jan 7, 2017)

jttheclockman said:


> In the blue heading on every page you will see many tabs you can click on and one is "SEARCH" click that and type in basic words such as in this case decal casting and you will get a ton of hits. What you are asking is for decal work. People use decal paper, shipping labels and some just plain paper. You have to be able to use one on the photo shop or many other programs to   work your photos to size. In the library there is a tutorial on doing this. Check it out. It will explain the use of the inkjet printers and the differences. It will explain how you need to seal the decal after it is applied before casting and the various ways to do this. It is very interesting and can be rewarding. But this is the best way to start your journey. There are also many videos on utube you can check out. Good luck.


Thank you sir. I'm aware of how to use the search function, however the mobile app isn't quite as friendly as a real computer. However, thanks for pointing me in the right direction. Once Monday comes around and I get can get back on a real computer I'll get back to my searching. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikeyt (Jan 7, 2017)

I do a lot of casting found Avery labels are best with true block. I have them printed at FedEx kinkos after sized to fit the tubes. I use an old version of photoshop to size them. And print out using word. Have tried to print at home on laser printer and ink jet but comes out dull or dark. Main thing is practice and try it it took me several times to get it right. I know you can search but so many options and most have ways of working for them and tricks to get it just right each time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## Steve Wohlgemuth (Jan 8, 2017)

Also Avery has an option that I hey will print for you. Easy to use and reasonably priced


Sent from my iPad using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## KenV (Jan 8, 2017)

Hey Lee,

I am on a Kindle and it searches on IAP just fine.  The search function within IAP can use the google search engine which is quite complete.  The Kindle screen will not show as many hits, but scrolling down works.  

Give it a few tries and let the Kindle do it thing for you.


----------



## Dirtbmw20 (Jan 8, 2017)

KenV said:


> Hey Lee,
> 
> I am on a Kindle and it searches on IAP just fine.  The search function within IAP can use the google search engine which is quite complete.  The Kindle screen will not show as many hits, but scrolling down works.
> 
> Give it a few tries and let the Kindle do it thing for you.


Hi Ken,

Don't think the kindle is the problem, I think it's operator malfunction. I actually found out how to search with the kindle but it's SO much stuff, I don't think it's narrowing it down per category, I think it's seaching the whole forum. I can search alot better when I get to work tomorrow and get on a real pc.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## thewishman (Jan 9, 2017)

Here's a good one to get you started:

http://content.penturners.org/library/pen_blanks/label_casting.pdf


----------

